

Thou shall not steal (except for websites)? - neilkelty

I guess it's ok for one church (http://www.christkccbr.com/) to steal another church's site (http://www.yourchurch.com)?
======
poppysan
Could quite possibly be built on the same template.

(edit: I think it is a copy. Fount this on both css site's css files -"College
Park Home Page 2.0 - JD Collier, Fishhook jd@fishhook.us")

------
freditup
It could always be a mutually agreed upon thing too.

------
j21
May have gotten it from a site such as themeforest.

